# Ink flow problems



## Martin Harper

I have been making Statesmen pens but am having a problem with poor erratic or no ink flow The pump unit seems to pull in small air bubbles but the cartridges also are erratic any help would be appreciated


----------



## TomW

Martin,

First, Welcome to IAP.  You will find lots of resources here, and lots of help. For your pen problem, first read here http://www.heritagepens.com/pencare.php, then replace the stock nib with one form heritage pens, and use Private Resrve ink exclusively (can get from heritage too.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Martin Harper

Thanks for that Tom will give the site a try


----------

